# Swept off her feet



## Antarctican

While attending a free concert in City Hall square this afternoon, I saw a newly married groom  wow the crowd by sweeping his bride into his arms and wading into the fountain.







Thanks for looking


----------



## mysteryscribe

nice pose but wouldnt it be better in the wedding and portrait gallery.  Sorry I didnt read the words first never mind.


----------



## Mansi

aww they look so happy 
lovely moment!


----------



## Antarctican

Mansi!! How awesome to see you on the board. Thanks for your comment


----------



## zendianah

Anti , I just did my first wedding.. (VERYYY HARDDD>>>))  But I loved every moment....

I love that shot!!  Priceless... The husband looks so proud ...


----------



## Antarctican

Zendianah - They really did look spectacularly happy. And I thought it would be a really cool picture for a bride and groom to have in their album. I'm just glad no accidents happened when he waded in, as fountains are known for having very slippery, algae-covered bottoms.  The mental image of 'what could have been' had me holding my breath.

Congrats on shooting your first wedding!!!!!!  Bet it was nerve-wracking, but that you learned a lot and that it will get a bit easier with each wedding you shoot.


----------



## Alison

What a fun moment that you captured. I love it when I happen to stumble across a wedding when I'm out, such a magical time


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Very good especially considering it was spur of the moment!  How nice.  I bet that was a moment they will never forget!


----------



## Antarctican

Thanks all for your comments.


----------

